
Amazon/IBM backed AI for Education HackWeek: $17K in prizes - abhagi
http://opened.ai
======
nikkiravi
Medium post with all the details and the story: [https://medium.com/opened-
ai/ai-for-education-global-hackwee...](https://medium.com/opened-ai/ai-for-
education-global-hackweek-7edc7db87d4f)

